# A few new shots



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Hope you like them.
Too bad the second one is out of focus, the snake moved a bit.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

I really like the 1st and 2nd shots. Submit them for POTM


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The last shot is awesome. I love those wide-wide-wide ones.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

defintiely POTM







nice snake! dont they eat other rattlesnakes? also dont they have a bad temper and are very defensive?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

1st and last shot are really good. captures the snake nicely

how big is he? love his sandy goldy color to him. looks real pretty.
what type of snake is he?

thanks for sharing


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

No0dles said:


> 1st and last shot are really good. captures the snake nicely
> 
> how big is he? love his sandy goldy color to him. looks real pretty.
> what type of snake is he?
> ...


The big one is 5 feet long, the smaller one is 4 feet long.
A bullsnake is a constricting type of snake.
It feeds on mice, rats and other small rodents.
Occasionally they will also feed on frogs, lizards and small birds.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh cool. never come across bullsnakes but then again im not a reptile buff.

at what size do they max out?
and what are they like to keep?
would you recomend them as a beginner snake or not?

they look really cool and are different to alot of the common snakes you see at the petstores.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

They can grow up to a length of 8 feet.
Bullsnakes are pretty easy to keep, I keep them on sand because they really like to dig and move the sand around.
Young bullsnakes are defensive, they will hiss at you and strike at your hand whenever you try to take them out of their enclosure.
But once you've got a hold on them they will become more relaxed.
Later, when they've grown up to mature size they'll be more relaxed at all times.

Bullsnakes are recommended for beginners, just don't be affraid of the fake attacks.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are some old films I've made


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wicked videos. the setups for them look pretty nice. 
thanks for posting


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That last video is awesome







very cool snakes you got there, and excellent setups for them.

Good job thanks for sharing and keep up th e good work


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Soooo nice!


----------

